# Military Humor



## Ken N Tx (Nov 14, 2018)

NEVER ASK A GUNNY...


A young Marine officer was in a serious car accident, but the only visible permanent injury was to both of his ears, which were amputated. Since he wasn't physically impaired he remained in the Marine and eventually rose to the rank of General. He was however, very sensitive about his appearance. One day the General was interviewing three Marines for his personal aide. The first was an aviator, and it was a great interview. At the end of the interview the General asked him, "Do you notice anything different about me?"


The young officer answered,"Why yes, sir. I couldn't help but notice that you have no ears." The general got very angry at the lack of tact and threw him out.


The second interview was with a femaleLieutenant, and she was even better. The General asked her the same question, "Do you notice anything different about me?" She replied, "Well, sir, you have no ears." The General threw her out also.
The third interview was with a Marine Gunny. He was articulate, looked extremely sharp and seemed to know more than the two officers combined (surprise).


The General wanted this guy, and went ahead with the same question, "Do you notice anything different about me?"


To his surprise, the Gunny said, "Yes sir, you wear contact lenses."


The General was very impressed and thought, what an incredibly observant Gunny, and he didn't mention my ears. "And how do you know that I wear contacts?" The General asked.


The sharp-witted Gunny replied, "Well, sir, it's pretty hard to wear glasses with no freaking ears."


----------



## Manatee (Nov 23, 2018)

:bigwink:


----------



## oldman (Nov 27, 2018)

Two Marines are walking down the street when they came upon a dog licking himself. The one Marine says, “Man, I wish that I could do that.” The other Marine says, You better not. He might bite you.” 

Ta Da!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2018)

oldman said:


> Two Marines are walking down the street when they come upon a dog licking himself. The one Marine says, “Man, I wish that I could do that.” The other Marine says, You better not. He might bite you.”
> 
> Ta Da!




:lol1::lol1::lol1:


----------



## Trade (Nov 28, 2018)

oldman said:


> Two Marines are walking down the street when they come upon a dog licking himself. The one Marine says, “Man, I wish that I could do that.” The other Marine says, You better not. He might bite you.”
> 
> Ta Da!



:lofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2018)

An Army Ranger was on vacation in the depths of Louisiana and he wanted a pair of genuine alligator shoes in the worst way, but was very reluctant to pay the high prices the local vendors were asking.
After becoming very frustrated with the "no haggle" attitude of one of the shopkeepers, the Ranger shouted, "maybe I'll just go out and get my own alligator so I can get a pair of shoes made at a reasonable price!"
The vendor said, "By all means, be my guest. Maybe you will run into a couple of Marines who were in here earlier saying the same thing."
So the Ranger headed into the bayou that same day and a few hours later came upon two men standing waist deep in the water. He thought, "those must be the two Marines the guy in town was talking about." Just then, the Ranger saw a tremendously long gator swimming rapidly underwater towards one of the Marines.
Just as the gator was about to attack, the Marine grabbed its neck with both hands and strangled it to death with very little effort. Then both Marines dragged it on shore and flipped it on its back. Laying nearby were several more of the creatures.
One of the Marines then exclaimed, "Damn, this one doesn't have any shoes either!"


----------

